# White trout



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Has anyone been catching white trout in decent numbers in the bay or around 3MB yet? We usually catch them in full force during the colder months towards the middle of the 3MB, but we tried for an hour or so last Saturday and decided to quit and hit another spot because of the chop.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I caught a few today near Woodlawn Beach ... assuming that's what this is 








I am new to saltwater and not a regular in this part of the country.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ that looks like em. 

We caught 20-30 near 3mb Sat. Night. Bigger ones should be showing up soon. Some folks ( Cooper ) refuse to eat em and only classify them as bait? I cleaned all over 12" the other night. Ate on em for 2 days. 3-4 lbs of white trout n croaker. I dont mind catching or eating em!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

The website I have bookmarked on my phone did not list regulations for them so I released all mine today. Are the rules the same as Speckled Trout or are they different?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

They fall under the 100lb rule. No more than 100lbs in a day.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Surfridr- They aren't regulated, keep what you like. both numbers and size.


----------

